# Steatocranus Casuarius (Buffalo head) spawn



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey Guys I am very pleased to announce that my Buffalo heads finally have emerged with their young.
This is my first time breeding this species and I have wanted to ever since I saw a picture of them in a book as a child.
I lucked out this year around my Birthday we had an expo and I picked up a bag of 3 1.5" juvies for a good price (not $40 a fish, which is what they generally can be found for here)
one was bullied out and dissapeared after the first 2 months but two of them were inseparable.
One was a definate male and the other had a more round profile.

Until recently I was beginning to think I didn't have a pair as they are reportedly not difficult to spawn.
Today I was staring into the tank and noticed both of them were out and together, the female had been MIA recently. I was beginning to suspect the male had erradicated her.
So I take a closer look and see a single tiny blotched fry, looking much like a Julidochromis fry. An even closer look revealed multiple 1/2" long fry rasping algae from the rocks.

I went on vacation last week so they were being fed once ever two days, I also skipped a water change while I was away, Apparently this was enought to entice them.

I just wanted to share my experience and some pictures. I do however have a couple of questions,

1. is it true that they will establish a colony and not kill off their own young?
2. I have read there are a few variants of buffalo head cichlids, is this just the common variety?

Thanks and enjoy the pictures

The happy couple









Ma









pa

















This is the rocky and wooded outcrop they have claimed as entirely their own


----------

